# Crappie fishing in brush



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

I spend alot of time recording information on fishing for crappies and one interesting thing I found makes me wonder if any other members would like to throw in their ideas.

Fishing in heavy rush there's always the chance of hanging up. Last year, I fished mostly clear water and I tried Charlie Brewers slider jigs to try to avoid so many hang ups.

I used the 1/32 oz jig head and when I recieved my order I noticed no eyes were painted on them.

So I painted a numer up of white background eye with a red dot in the center and compared them with unpainted eyes.

After this winter, reviewing the result on computer I found that the painted eyes outfished the plain ones by about 3 to 1.

So many times we hear it has no effect, but on three trips I went when the weather was compared in matching the previous trips.

Needless to say the slider jig did keep me from hanging up alot and I just finished painting up the remaining balance of unpainted ones.

To add more movement I use no extra weight and allow the slow fall and only slight twitching every-so-often.

I was just wondering if any other member has some thoughts to add or tricks they use in heavy brush ?

As each year passes, I find Crappies are some of the smartest fish when they get to the large size, that everything has to be just so for them to venture in taking a bite.

Let's hope for a good Spring fishing,

JimG


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice Info Jim!!!!


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

i used my fly rod while in heavy brush last year and noticed that i got a lot more back then i lost i'm not real sure if it was the limberness of the rod or just luck but it worked the other thing i do is cast out a sinker first it dosn't hang up real easy and i can feel the brush before i go casting jigs


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

instead of using just regular jig head when fishing around heavy cover... I like to buy the slider jigs, but Walmart brand... they come in either red or gold hooks and help keep from hanging up so much... also fish them under a crappie float 3-4' deep about 5' out from cover in the springtime... killer for big female getting ready to go on nest... i love to use the pumpkin seed brown with a chartreuse or orange tail

another trick to keep from losing so many jigs is to cut or mash the barb on the hook... then when you get hung up, usually the "sling shot" trick will get you un-hung


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Those Slider heads are awesome. I love pitching them into the heavy stuff. You can feel them slide through the sticks and over logs then TAP! There he is! The crappies really like them. 

Thanks for the info Jim. Can I mention it in my crappie seminar at Land Big Fish March 12? I'll give you full credit! 

The time for slabs is coming...


----------



## northcoastfishchaser (Nov 10, 2008)

Big Daddy:

When and where is your crappie seminar? I NEED to go!


----------



## northcoastfishchaser (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey Everyone!

I would like to know where I can find AFFORDABLE crappie/panfish rods. Both Gander mountains I went to had very few and very pricey rods. I wasn't impressed with any!


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

For me it's cherrywood rods. I have them from 5'6" to 7 ' and have no intention on switching. Use the same rods for walleye and smallmouth after changing pound test line.
For the money spent, well worth it at least to me.
Good Fishing,
JimG


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is interesting stuff Jim. I have not used the slider jigs but I may give them a shot.

I was just curious on your observation of catch rate between eyes/no eyes. Did you give each type equal time on the line? I just wondered if perhaps part of the reason the ones with no eyes didn't catch fish was because they were in your tackle box. Really I am curious about the eye thing as I have bought them both ways and have never developed an opinion on how important they were.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> Those Slider heads are awesome. I love pitching them into the heavy stuff. You can feel them slide through the sticks and over logs then TAP! There he is! The crappies really like them.
> 
> Thanks for the info Jim. Can I mention it in my crappie seminar at Land Big Fish March 12? I'll give you full credit!
> 
> The time for slabs is coming...


are the slider jigs a brand or a style of jig? I have never heard of these.. any links or pics to check them out? I have to work on march 12th and cant make the seminar...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Try this site. www.sliderfishing.com You should find them there.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Were the jigs with the red eyes used just as equally as the jigs with no eyes?


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

so basicly it is a texas rigged jig?


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Which particular style is preferred?

http://www.fishingworld.com/Slider/Details.tmpl?ID=95687156250471&Cart=1234604358103379479


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The style I use is "D". 

The crappie sliders at the bottom are the ones to get. Love teh chartruse ones!


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry for the delay, been busy.

Size "D" is what I used in the 1/32 and 1/16 oz. for the 1 1/2 bodies. The 1/16 oz ball head is also one I use besides.

Yes, you can say they are texas rigged, that's what keeps them from hanging up and allows the lighter jig heads to fall through the brush.

In the times I tried both painted and unpainted they were fished on seperate rods at the same time to give fair time to both.

For me, fishing so much brush, this type of setup has allowed me to keep from losing so much tackle and still have success.

Hope this answers the questions and sorry for the delay.

JimG


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. I now know what my next fishing purchase will be!


----------

